# August Clomid 2ww Girls!



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home for August girls....I really hope to see some positives this month!!  Lots of luck to all of you.

Who is testing when?

Rachael    15th  ((((((((Hugs)))))))))))

AC (Ali)   17th    (((((((((Hugs)))))))))))))

Sarah   18th

36        18th

Donna   20th

Nicky    22nd

Johanna 23rd

Martine   23rd


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Laine

I'm testing on 17th August (may do it a day sooner - I'd love a positive for my birthday!)

AC (ali)


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Laine,

Don't really know what date to put down as I am not doing OPK's this month and my cycles are irregular and long.? 

Last month it was day 39 so if I use that as a guide I guess I could leave testing till August 23rd. Suppose that date will do for me!

Hope you are well. Love JOHANNA XX


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

HI ,

Im not sure am gonna test this month i had a period two weeks ago but my oeriod b4 that was 6 weeks.....

am gonna jsut turn up for my scan on the 23rd and hope theres a baby in there........hee hee not!!!!

Anyhow trying not to stress have no energy with this infection...

good luck to everybody , we need somepositives to help us along

Love Ju x x x


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

GOOD LUCK LADIES 

   

ANG XX


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

I am testing on the 18th although I just know I will do a test on the 17th 

Good Luck everyone


----------



## Kebabs (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? I had my HCG shot yesterday and started the progesterone pessaries last night! I'm due to test around the 20th of August!

Love
Donna ^bunches^
xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Sending you mega heaps of good luck wishes.

Donna - Of course you can join - good luck!

Laine x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Good luck to everyone this month  

My test day will be 23rd im not gonna gets my hopes up to much.. just got to practice more  and hopefully  will have its map under its arm... lol

Take Care girls and hope to see alot of positives by the end of the month

Martine xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Morning everyone!

Isn't it funny how we usually want the weekends to go slowly having had a long week at work,time to wind down and enjoy time at home,with friends etc.

Not this weekend!

I am only 5 days post basting and am wishing my life away.The weeknd couldn't go quick enough for me because that meant I would be two days nearer testing.

Guess I am not the only one who feels like this.....


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

hi everyone,
hope you are all well. I am on my 2ww after taking my third set of clomid. Am on day 22 at the moment and gosh its annoying....
sxxx


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello! Can I join you. It's my third cycle of clomid and this month my pg levels were apparently good. I'll do a hpt on the 15th.

Best of luck to everyone.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya, 

Can i join you too? im 5dpo and will probably be testing on th 22nd if  doesn't find me first!

Good luck to everyone testing soon!!

loads of love and  to us all!!

Nicky x x x


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Good luck all my Clomid friends on this cycle!

Love

Helenxxxxxxx


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello everyone.  I tested this morning on day 29 and got a negative.  I ovulated 14-16 days ago so don't know if I just did it too soon as still no af.  I am probably kidding myself though.  I'm really gutted and weepy.  This is the cycle before my 33rd birthday early next month and I guess I was hoping I would be pg by then.

Will try to pick myself up to carry on but at the moment I can't stop crying.  

Best of luck to everyone

xxx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Rachel, I am so sorry about the neg result. Please God it was too soon! Hope you are okay,

My af arrived today day 32 but I was not expecting it till at least day 39 or 40! So that leaves me out of this 2ww nightmare for another few weeks! 

Wishing the rest of you lots of luck this month with testing and hope the witch stays well away!

Love Johanna


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for your message.  Witch arrived last might and is v. painful!!  Time to pick myself up and start again.  good luck everyone.

R


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

RACHEL SO SORRY AF ARRIVED   ((((HUG))))

JOHANNE I posted on clomid thread but sorry AF ARRIVED FOR YOU (((((HUG))))


GOOD LUCK everyone on the DREADED 2WW hope we have some BFP'S soon  

ANG XX


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi all

Just a quick one - on hols and borrowing my friends pooter.  Well I decided to test a day early and ruined my birthday with a negative!  Sure enough AF arrived today and I'm feeling miserable and achey, but having to be cheerful as staying with friends.

Will post further on my return, good luck to everyone who hasn't tested, ((((((hugs))))) to those with bfn's

AC (ali)


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Ali and Rachel J - Sorry to hear af arrived.

Good luck to everyone left to test.

BTW Helen 1 will be doing the list for the 2ww from September.  

Laine x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya girls, 

I wont be testing on sunday as af looks as if she is in her way (had spotting a couple of hours ago) only 12 dpo!!

But just wanted to say good luck to every single one of you testing this month!! you all deserve to get those BFP's!!! Fingers crossed for you all.

Nicky x x x


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for your good wishes Laine - Ali - sorry you got a bfn!  Sending you some   so you can pick yourself up and start again.  My con has given me the go ahead for three more cycles of clomid which I started taking last night. Bring on the hot sweats!!

All going well, I will probably be testing again around the middle of next month.  If the clomid hasn't worked by then, he suggested thinking about having a lap - eek!!

Wishing everyone loads of good luck if you still have to test yet.

R

xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Looks like its back to square one for me again  

Got cd23 blood tests back and told me that i didnt ov the results was 14  but i dont mind cause af is nearly here had spotting this morning which is good in a way at least i dont have to wait 67 days for it to arrive this month..

Im going to see my Gyne next wednesday hopefully she will up my dose of clomid again..


Good luck to everyone this Month

Love Martine xxx


----------



## ahem (Sep 18, 2003)

HIYA MARTINE,
awww i'm sorry about you results, good luck with your appointment on wednesday lets hope you get your clomid dose increased and it does the trick.

ANG XX


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

hello all,

Martine, hope it went well yesterday.  Just thought I would say that I had a blood test today and am taking the HCG injection tonight so lots of bms from tomorrow onwards!  Just felt like posting as I have got that "please god let it work feeling" and am feeling all nervous about it.  The thing I dread most is how awful you feel when it doesn't work!  My 2 ww will pretty much be the first couple of weeks of September.  Will find out if I ovulated on 3rd September (my birthday!!).  Not sure when I will test yet but I reckon it will be 16th September.

Good luck everyone!!

R

xxxxx


----------

